# The Only Vehicle On The Planet That Is Purpose-Built For The Procuring And Processing Of Road Kill--Possum Mostly



## Goldenrod (Jun 18, 2020)

The Only Vehicle On The Planet That Is Purpose-Built For The Procuring And Processing Of Road Kill--Possum Mostly

                                                                              By Ray Spangler

              I know that there are several young Stud Sparrows out there who are just like I was sixty years ago. I also had to spend some of my beer money on meals for ladies to get to the fun part of the date. Taking one for a quick ride on this clever beauty solves that problem. The only place for her to sit is on the handle bars so the amount of ballast that can be safely loaded will be critical. The added bonus of a lighter date influences the amount of meat you get to eat. Remember that you are the person doing the peddling.









If you live in the city, the tastier wildlife is probably less abundant so a tandem model would be more practical for longer range hunting. The hides can be stretched out on the spokes so four can be dried at once. Mobile romance and self-reliance are still a fun lifestyle. I haven’t taken my bike on a protest march but it should add a bit of country color to an urban event. I can also hook up a trailer and cook near a liquor store in case a window gets broken. Free is everyone’s favorite price.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 18, 2020)

look at your dogs tail... does he think he is going on the grille?


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 18, 2020)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> look at your dogs tail... does he think he is going ion the grille?



I had a tough time getting Hazel to eat the food where I wanted her to stand.  My wife points the camera in the general direction and pokes the button so one out of fifty-five is not humorous.  The poor dog was close to sun stroke and stuffed with bribe food.


----------

